# Forum > Diablo 2 Resurrected > Diablo 2 Resurrected Bots and Programs >  Private Hammerdin baalruns bot

## follaccione

Hello i have a private bot doing Baalruns in hell difficulty (in solo ) tested and work like a charm.
Work only with pala hammer with a good gear ( enigma required ofc and insight for merc too)
This bot contain a good pickit for runes, uniques ecc, and is 99,9% safe becouse doing random clicks, is good to lvlup to max lvl too!
I use it from 3 weeks and got no bans.
If someone interested contact me, you can test it few hours and after pay me with a high rune for a complete version. Thanks

----------


## d2rbaba

videos of this?

----------


## mouN

Careful  :Smile: 
Sends you a dropper file. Joins his game and drops everything on your char.

----------

